# Searching for pre war lightweight fenders



## Steve Lucas (Nov 18, 2019)

I have an ad in the wanted section ,but in order to reach a bigger more specific audience,I am looking for pre war fenders for a 39 Gambles hiawatha lightweight bike,I specifically need a front pointed or fluted type fender but would purchase  the rear as a pair if need be.probably use a 1.350 tire Thank you,Steve.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 20, 2019)

Steve Lucas said:


> I have an ad in the wanted section ,but in order to reach a bigger more specific audience,I am looking for pre war fenders for a 39 Gambles hiawatha lightweight bike,I specifically need a front pointed or fluted type fender but would purchase  the rear as a pair if need be.probably use a 1.350 tire Thank you,Steve.



Any pictures of the bike?


----------



## Steve Lucas (Nov 20, 2019)

Oilit said:


> Any pictures of the bike?



Thanks for replying,I,don't have a current photo ,but the front fender I would be looking for would be about 2 inches in width,thanks Steve.


----------

